# Можно ли каким-то способом продиагностировать предположительное защемление срамного нерва?



## Маргарита М (9 Авг 2012)

Мне 43 года, с 19 лет на протяжении всей жизни мучают боли в мочевом пузыре, в паху слева, под ягодицей и в левой ноге. Обострения бывают сами по себе бывают могу отследить что начинается либо от поднятия тяжестей либо от переохлаждения либо от нагрузки на левую ногу.  Прошла все, что можно и нельзя. Девять месяцев назад наступило очередное обострение, МРТ показало протрузии по 0,3см. кисту и гемангиомы. Дистрофические изменения само-собой. ничего не помогает. Нестероиды и обезболивающие никогда не помогали, в этот виток прошла мануалку в мануальном центре, лечение в частной клинике дипроспаном, опять же мануалкой, иглоукалыванием, апитерапией. В другой частной клинике пролечили лазером. Облегчение носит эпизодический характер, ремиссии нет. По характеру иннервации и областям пытаюсь предположить себе диагноз.  а как его подтвердить исследованиями не знаю.


----------



## AIR (9 Авг 2012)

Подбные симптомы встречал при укорочении левой пояснично-подвздошной мышцы и кроме того перегрузку (и болезненность ) мышц подъягодичной области . Если есть снимки поясничного отдела - опубликуйте. Но что то реальное можно сказать только после мануального осмотра ( про то, что раньше уже смотрели мануальные терапевты и лечили, даже не упоминайте..).


----------



## Маргарита М (10 Авг 2012)

А с чем может быть связано укорочение этой мышцы и что с таким диагнозом можно сделать? Снимки попытаюсь разместить.  Киста на s3, не могу найти где расположен этот позвонок. Мне лечат грыжу между L4 и L5 и такое ощущение что вообще не в тему. потому что обострения могут возникнуть не только при нагрузке на позвоночник, но и при усиленном использовании левой ноги, от поднятия по ступеням или на велотренажере. После интима иногда по нескольку дней может обострение держаться.  Может у меня и не в позвоночнике защемление. а какой-нибудь хамстрнг-синдром.


----------



## AIR (10 Авг 2012)

Часто ещё в начальной школе детишки начинают сидеть немного ,,скособочившись,, и затем привыкают так сидеть и далее. Возникает ассиметричное напряжение позных мышц, что в последствии и приводит к сколиозу разной степени выраженности. На поясничном уровне наиболее часто возникает напряжение и укорочение квадратной мышцы поясницы и чуть реже + к этому подвздошно-рёберной мышцы. А с левой стороны при этой ситуации укорочение пояснично-подвздошной мышцы. Такое ассметричное напряжение мышц поясницы как бы сдавливает и скручивает позвонки, способствуя появлению грыжи.. Обострения при нагрузке на левую ногу потому, что пояснично- подвздошная мышца крепится одним концом к телам поясничных позвонков , а другим к верхневнутренней поверхности бедренной кости. Соответственно при использовании ноги она и нагружается и чем больше, тем сильнее..


----------



## Маргарита М (10 Авг 2012)

Все может быть, но скособочивались все , но у меня очень сильные боли для такого незначительного нарушения. Жжение как кипящей кислотой промежность залита или тянущие боли. И началось резко в 19 лет. когда на сессии в институте на очень неудобных лавках сидели. Все просто мучались, шарфы под себя засовывали, а меня вот так на боли в мочевом пробило. Меня матушка рожала 6 суток и тянули меня щипцами, так что дисплазию левостороннюю  тоже ставят, вероятнее, что патология как-то с этим связана.  И, если мышечный спазм, то обезболивающие должны помогать? А меня ничего не берет, ни но-шпа, ни гины все, ни папаверин. Пленалгин только чуть, но у него побочек столько, что разницы нет своей болью маяться или от него. А какими исследование укорочение этой подвздошной мышцы можно определить?


----------



## AIR (12 Авг 2012)

> А какими исследование укорочение этой подвздошной мышцы можно определить?


Обычно мануальным осмотром.


----------



## Маргарита М (22 Авг 2012)

А как помочь восстановиться ущемленным корешкам после лечения грыжи и протрузий лазером? Врач мне сказал. что их уже ничего не сдавливает, но боль сохраняется от того, что корешки не восстановились от сдавливания. Велел пить витамины группы В. Но боль сильная, не как в ремиссии. Может не то лечили.


----------



## doclega (30 Авг 2012)

А тазобедренные суставы в каком состоянии? Непролеченая дисплазия ведёт как - правило к деформирующему остеоартрозу сустава. Быть может причина боли в нём? И урологу бы Вам показаться ( боли в мочевом пузыре, в паху слева..). Не всегда причина в позвоночнике....а может комплексной быть. А вообще ждём снимки....


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (1 Сен 2012)

Маргарита М написал(а):


> А как помочь восстановиться ущемленным корешкам после лечения грыжи и протрузий лазером? Врач мне сказал. что их уже ничего не сдавливает, но боль сохраняется от того, что корешки не восстановились от сдавливания. Велел пить витамины группы В. Но боль сильная, не как в ремиссии. Может не то лечили.


Не очень похоже, что ваши боли связаны с позвоночником и корешками. Поэтому большое подозрение, что все эти методы лечения, которые к вам применяли, создавали лишь видимость помощи. Если проблемы с опорно - двигательным аппаратом, то это действительно может быть мышечный тонический синдром. Могут быть и другие причины. Что говорят гинекологи, урологи? Не пробовали поискать специалиста, который ориентируется в хронической тазовой боли? Есть такое понятие в медицине - отдельная большая тема.


----------



## Маргарита М (11 Сен 2012)

Спасибо большое за ответы. Сама очень сильно после мощного мануального и гормонального лечения сомневаюсь, что только позвоночник. Урологи и гинекологи - пройденный этап. В свое время даже почку подшивала - предположение было. что она блуждает и раздражает окончания. Урологи замучили мой бедный мочевой в свое время всякими исследованиями и инсталяциями. Пила все что можно от мочевого пузыря - ноль эффекта. Гинекология тоже в норме. Вот какая может быть причина в болях, если иду на работу совершенно нормальная. В магазине накупила продуктов перед работой на полкило и кг больше чем обычно ношу. Добежала с этой сумкой до работы буквально минуты за 3-4 и все. Прострелило в спине и вниз в пах как уксус потек. И сижу опять все жжет под левой ягодицей и в ноге в пятку как кол забили. И это буквально минут через 15 после небольшой лишней нагрузки.  Чуть легче от шампанского. Не всегда, конечно. Когда мозг разносило от боли, бутылку выпила и хоть бы что. Не пойму систему его воздействия. Если расслабляющее, то почему кучи антидепрессантов, седативных и транквилизаторов, которые я выпила за свою жизнь не дали никакого эффекта. Чуть легче в определенных позах - на корточках. в любом согнутом состоянии, на животе. или если сижу и ноги кренделем. Чуть легче после стретч упражнений. Дипроспан мне колол доктор. после уколов потише всегда было. только перидуральный укол обострение вызвал. И вообще при осмотре все говорят, что у меня крестец отечный и еще сильно копчик болит всегда. Прямо сидеть не могу. Завтра обязательно буду размещать МРТ. Просто думала, что никто не увидит мое нытье и смысла нет с фотками стараться. Еще раз большое спасибо докторам. У нас в Волгограде со специалистами в этой области очень туго.


----------



## Маргарита М (11 Сен 2012)

Забыла про тазобедренный левый сустав написать. где дисплазия. В 2004 году делала его рентген и очень грамотный ортопед поставил мне коксоартроз 1-2 степени, предлагал серьезное лечение с уколами в сустав и очень сильно удивлялся как я сама родила при такой патологии. Но недавно делала рентген и вроде ничего особенного и другие врачи говорят что есть артрозик. но незначительный.


----------



## doclega (12 Сен 2012)

...очень "грамотный" ортопед поставил мне коксоартроз 1-2 степени.... я так понимаю - это была ирония?

Извините что иронизирую в ответ , но улыбнуло : Чуть легче от шампанского. Не всегда, конечно.


----------



## Маргарита М (12 Сен 2012)

Нет, реально звезда ортопедическая.  Если  б с иронией ну я бы уж точно в кавычках написала. А с шампанским, ну что делать. если лекарства не помогают. цепляешься и за соломинку. Единственный совершенно точно действенный метод от боли  - горячая ванна.  Когда кажется. что сейчас от боли сознание потеряю, сажусь в горячую ванну и чуть передохнуть можно. Хотя странно, что при этом баня, а вернее я так предполагаю парилка, обратное действие имеет. За полгода до нынешнего обострения впервые в жизни несколько раз подружка сводила меня в баню и замечала что после нее тянет мочевой. Не смертельно, на уровне дискомфорта. Ночь переспала и на утро все проходит. А два раза в период обострения специально в баню ходила. думала может поможет. так наоборот еще сильнее болеть начинало.


----------



## Маргарита М (12 Сен 2012)

Это левый тазобедренный


----------



## Маргарита М (12 Сен 2012)

Это заключение МРТ.

На серии MPтомограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях, лордоз сохранен.
Высота межпозвонкового диска L5/S1 снижена, сигналы от него по Т2 сохранены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков: L4/L5, L5/S1, размерами по 0,3 см, распространяющиеся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон.
Просвет позвоночного канала деформирован на уровне протрузий дисков, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменён.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков. В телах L1, L4 позвонков выявляются очаги повышенного сигнала по Т2 и программах с жироподавлением, размерами 0,9x0,8 см и 0,6x0,8 см с четкими контурами
В просвете крестцового отдела спинального канала на уровне S2 позвонка периневрально слева выявляется жидкостное образование, размерами 0,8x1,1 см с четкими ровными контурами.
Заключение: MPкартина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично- крестцового отдела позвоночника. Протрузии дисков L4/L5, L5/S1. Периневральная киста S3 слева. Очаговые изменения тел L1, L4 позвонков, вероятнее всего гемангиомы.​


----------



## Маргарита М (12 Сен 2012)

Сама МРТ  некрасивая получается. Завтра хитрым способом через фотоаппарат сделаем. должно будет просматриваться. А что это за врач в Волгограде Олег Владимирович. который здесь же на форуме консультирует? Сейчас у кого-то в переписке прочитала.


----------



## Березка (12 Сен 2012)

Маргарита М написал(а):


> Сама МРТ некрасивая получается. Завтра хитрым способом через фотоаппарат сделаем. должно будет просматриваться. А что это за врач в Волгограде Олег Владимирович. который здесь же на форуме консультирует? Сейчас у кого-то в переписке прочитала.


По снимкам, вот тема в помощь МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме.
А это врач Олег Владимирович https://www.medhouse.ru/members/4249/


----------



## doclega (12 Сен 2012)

...Ну в суставе остеоартроза 2 ст. точно нет. 1 ст. и то, за счёт заострения лимбуса... (Не люблю когда пишут размыто 1-2 ст). Чётко же в используемой классификации написано 1, 2, 3 ст. А вот лонное сочленение (симфиз) мне не нравится. Рентген щель расширена (более 6 мм?), клиновидная, по- моему есть краевые экзостозы. (качество снимка не очень). Рискну предположить что роды были сложными... так что симфизит под вопросом... вроде и в клинику укладывается...


----------



## Маргарита М (12 Сен 2012)

Да я понимаю. что по фотке снимок вряд качественным будет. В реале то он вполне, в хорошем месте делала. Спасибо большое, что Вы посмотрели и мнение свое сказали. В описании к этому снимку рентгенолог написал просто "артроз", а по каким врачам в этом году с ним ходила, все говорили, что там ничего нет. Нет так и нет, я не настаиваю, но болит то один черт от чего-то и сустав и спина и пах и нога. А из того, что Вы увидели, какие выводы можно сделать в плане лечения? Или все таки надо еще МРТ посмотреть. чтоб окончательные выводы сделать?


----------



## Маргарита М (12 Сен 2012)

Березка, спасибо большое за ссылки, но я посмотрела. а оказывается Олег Владимирович из Москвы. А я то лыжи уже навострила, думала он у нас в Волгограде.


----------



## Маргарита М (12 Сен 2012)

Почитала про симфизит - очень даже по областям распространения на мои боли похожи. Только, наверное, он связан с тяжелыми родами. когда меня матушка почти неделю рожала и дисплазию я заимела. Я то сама и до беременности и во время нее как конь была, ничегошеньки не болело. И родила сама вполне нормально. А болезнь моя началась еще когда я вообще половой жизнью не жила. И что в 19 лет. что сейчас в 43 одинаково болит. Господи, какое счастье, что на такой умный форум попала, может хоть здесь я найду от чего у меня вся жизнь кувырком.


----------



## Маргарита М (14 Сен 2012)

МРТ


----------



## Маргарита М (16 Сен 2012)

У меня еще свое предположение есть. Изучала на картинке строение и ходы нервов от поясницы и так мне кажется по ощущениям, что бедренно-половой у меня замешан. А он идет от L1 именно где у меня гемангиома. Может она причину давать для боли? если предположить что моя оказалась "агрессивной".


----------



## doclega (18 Сен 2012)

Не открываются снимки....


----------



## Маргарита М (19 Сен 2012)

Тогда завтра еще раз попробуем, но вроде все делали как модератор написал.


----------



## Маргарита М (19 Сен 2012)

А как отправить ссылку на свою страницу доктору, чтоб он снимки посмотрел? Это я у Березки модератора спрашиваю.


----------



## Березка (19 Сен 2012)

Маргарита М написал(а):


> А как отправить ссылку на свою страницу доктору, чтоб он снимки посмотрел? Это я у Березки модератора спрашиваю.


Вы можете написать личное сообщение с указанием ссылки на вашу тему.
*Как написать личное письмо - краткая инструкция по написанию писем в личку.*


Или оствить сообщение с сылкой в профиле врача. Для этого так же:
1. Кликаете на аватар или ник/логин/-врача
2. В появившемся окне профиля врача, нажмите Страница профиля.


Кстати, снимки открываются, только наверное очень мелкие. Если вы их уменьшали, то зря.
Большие снимки крепят к монитору и фотографируют частями, все подробно описано в теме 
*МРТ, КТ, Рентгенография. Как разместить снимки на форуме*


----------



## Elena2010 (12 Апр 2013)

Добрый день! Как Ваше самочувствие?  Прочитала Ваши сообщения, у меня такая же история – один в один! Смог ли Вам кто-либо помочь и как? Ответьте пожалуйста!


----------



## Хроник (11 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте Маргарита! У меня очень похожая с вами ситуация и болевые симптомы. У меня  это тоже началось давно, после того как меня ударили ногой в область ягодицы. С тех пор прошло 20 лет. Сначала думала, что это цистит, пила 2 года антибиотики посадила себе печень и иммунитет. Обошла кучу врачей и сделала кучу анализов, узи и мрт. Уролог и гинеколог от меня открещиваются. Невролог говорит, что это психосоматическое и выписывал сонопакс  и уколы с витаминами и обезболивающие. Ничего не помогало. Немного снимала болевой синдром физиотерапия электрическими волнами в области крестцового отдела. Расскажите, как ваши успехи? Помог ли мануальной терапевт и удалось ли вам узнать ваш диагноз и способ лечения?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (11 Окт 2015)

Маргарита М написал(а):


> Это левый тазобедренный
> Посмотреть вложение 21560


Как этот сустав мог помешать родам?


----------



## Радостина (14 Мар 2019)

@Маргарита М, случайно наткнулась на этот форум и у меня подобные симптомы вашим. Вроде как цистит но с вовлечением в болевую систему ног, бёдер и ягодиц. Прошло очень много времени с вашего участия. Не могли бы ответить, помогло ли вам что-нибудь? И к кому вы обращались?


----------

